# IVORY SOAP for Cat FISH??



## catfish46 (Mar 10, 2010)

I had several people tell me that Ivory soap is good for catching channel catfish in the river. They say only channel cats will hit it..Have anyone ever done this are heard of it. are they pulling my leg?


----------



## Triton Mike (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope it does work.  Tricky keeping it on a hook but it works. I used to bait my trot lines when I was a kid with ivory soap.  works for all catfish as far as I could tell.


----------



## mama'en nem (Mar 10, 2010)

works on bullheads and channels purty good


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2010)

I prefer Camay, or Octogon. Warm up a knife blade and cut your soap into half inch square cubes. I only use soap in the winter, when the water is cold. That way, your bait lasts longer without meltin` off.


----------



## southernboy9206 (Mar 10, 2010)

thats a funny story, i used to hear an ole wise tell when i first got into fishing for bass, i bet its true if catfish will eat soap.  I heard when bed fishing for bass take and alka seltzer and drill a small hole in it and put it on a hook.  Then cast into a bed where a bass is laying and she will hit it as soon as it starts to fizz.  Never tried it just thought it was a wise tell.  Plus i am always tourney fishing and thought the officials might not like it if i told them i caught em on alka seltzer.  LOL.  But now that i have heard this i bet it works.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 11, 2010)

*fizz*



> I heard when bed fishing for bass take and alka seltzer and drill a small hole in it and put it on a hook



It's easier to make a slit in a small plastic worm or a tube bait and insert the whole or half alka-seltzer. It doesn't work as well as folks made out. A live crawfish on the other hand, never fails. A large deep diving crankbait ripped down in to the bed and paused worked fairly well. I don't bass fish nor' bed fish , used to experiment with them in our pond years ago and some things work some don't.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 11, 2010)

When I was a child we used Octagon soap a lot.  On the other hand grocery stores still had butchers and they would give you a hand full of chicken livers or a piece of beef liver for free


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Mar 11, 2010)

There's a mexican soap i can't remember name that i have been told works real good better than ivory.


----------



## jnester (Mar 11, 2010)

*soap*

zote (sp)


----------



## auwalker24 (Mar 11, 2010)

jnester said:


> zote (sp)



Your correct on the spelling and thats the type i use here on the flint. Think it has lots more fats, etc in it. All i have ever caught were smaller channel cats but yes, it does work and isn't a myth! The reason behind it working (i think) is that soap is made with natural animal fats and thats what attracts the cats.....but, in all honesty, i dont really know why


----------



## hoochfisher (Mar 11, 2010)

semi frozen SPAM works great too!!!  

for bream, try some chef boyardee beef-a-roni. thread one noodle on a cricket hook. they'll tear it up!


----------



## breampole (Mar 11, 2010)

I used it in the creeks (octagon) when I was a kid in the fifties.  Worked as good as anything else.  It has the property of putting off scent that moves down stream and attracts the cats.  I think any cat besides a flat head will go for it.  I like Sultuns strawberry/banana jello livers same principle of putting off sent that will travel through the water.


----------



## crappydude (Mar 12, 2010)

Soap does work I used Palmolive Gold handsoap years ago and ran it through a cheese grater and caught 3 big ones over at Coleman lake in alabama .Made it into balls and fish it under a slip float deep.the 3 were all near ten #s and had one break 20# test.The guy that told me about it I thought he was playing a joke on me but I'm gullible enough to try anything ,you have to be very patient though.


----------



## sljones (Mar 12, 2010)

*Zote Soap*

I have been using the Zote soap on my pond trotline for a couple of years. Works good & is cheap. Pink color seems to work better than the white.


----------

